
Show HN: Set up a continuous testing pipeline with Node.js - creichert
Hey HN,<p>My brother and I recently wrote a new guide on creating a continuous
integration, delivery, and testing pipeline for a Node.js app.<p>Full post: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assertible.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;set-up-continuous-testing-with-nodejs" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assertible.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;set-up-continuous-testing-with-n...</a><p>Example repo: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;assertible&#x2F;nodejs-example" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;assertible&#x2F;nodejs-example</a><p>The tutorial goes over the different components of a complete CI pipeline:<p>- Push code to <i></i>GitHub<i></i>, build and run unit tests on <i></i>CircleCI<i></i><p>- Deploy new app version to <i></i>Heroku<i></i><p>- Post-deployment tests with <i></i>Assertible<i></i><p>The whole workflow is surprisingly easy to set up. We now run
automated testing on all staging and production environments
immediately after deployment. This has helped us save a ton of time
manually QA testing.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear some feedback on this approach and how other teams
manage their CI setups.<p>What does your CI pipeline look like? Anything you would add or change
about this workflow?
======
CodyReichert
Author here - I'm planning a couple new guides with other CI/CD services (like
Codeship). Any thoughts on what pipelines/workflows could use a good example?

~~~
kellyjandrews
I posted a question on dev.to a while back asking for general CI/CD
preferences as well - here are some good options to peruse -
[https://dev.to/kellyjandrews/what-tools-do-you-currently-
use...](https://dev.to/kellyjandrews/what-tools-do-you-currently-use-for-cicd-
past-experiences-recommendations)

~~~
creichert
Extremely good list and feedback. That will help a lot, thanks!

------
kellyjandrews
_Disclaimer - Developer Advocate for Codeship_ To be honest,the example you
have here on Codeship would be much cleaner to set up, and 100% less yaml.

~~~
CodyReichert
It's in the works, and will be the greatest workflow of all time ;)

In all seriousness though, I'm loving Codeship and it's concept of
"pipelines". Really looking forward to working with it more.

